# Filling in A basement window with Concrete



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

How would I go about taking out this basement window and filling it in with concrete? The existing foundation wall is 8" concrete.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use 8" concrete block instead.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

How would I ensure that the block will never displace due to hydro-static pressure.

Should I still tie rebar into the sides of the existing wall and maybe fill the bottom course of block?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you have that much water up that high and that much pressure...that block is the least of your problems.

But back to your question...be sure to use a proper foundation sealant approach (i.e. layered and sealed) and it will keep the water out of the wall assembly and rebarring it into the foundation wall is advisable as well.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

Well the boss nixed the idea of closing in this window before I finish the basement wall. I wanted to do it just in case we ever decided to install french doors from the kitchen to the patio in which case the stairs would be located right above this window. No worries though. Less work for me. Thank for all your input.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

So you put a wall in front of it now in the basement, correct? I have that at my house and want to fill in the window from the outside. What would be the best way? i'm really not proficient enough to fill in the void with bricks. I was considering gluing some XPS to the window to fill out the space to about 1/2 short of flush to the foundation wall, then attaching some screen, and then smushing a mortar coat over it. 

I have poured concrete foundation which is painted white. I'm hoping that if i take my time and really finesse the mortar (mud) i can have it blend nice. This window is underneath a deck so it doesnt have to be perfect.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

If this is habitable space, you may not fill in an egress window at all for fire code reasons.


----------



## windowguy (Jan 27, 2009)

its pretty obvious the above pic was never considered an egress window. And neither would mine be construed as.


----------

